# Tropico 3 Won't Work



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 2, 2010)

http://panzerschreckleopard.deviantart.com/art/Tropico-3-Problem-148963436 Is it talking about DirectX??? Why does it do this?

Oh yeah, the website it automatically takes me to after closing that message was no help whatsoever.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 2, 2010)

first it would be nice to know what hardware you have^^ especially the graphics card since that seems to be the problem.
do you have a laptop or a PC?
also try to update your graphics drivers


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 2, 2010)

Desktop. And I have no idea how to even find out the comp's specifications. ^^'

EDIT: Tried on other computer...did the exact same thing.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 2, 2010)

Start menu > Run > dxdiag (You type that in the box)
Now tell us the DirectX Version you have.
Of course, if it's bellow version 9, you wont be able to play Tropico 3.

(Not needed, but if someone want to know the Gpu you have, and its dx compatibility)
Start menu > Run > Msinfo32 (You type that in the box)
Now you have a small menu, now you follow what's bellow
Components > Display

Now tell us the Name of the Graphic card you have.

Also, you could tell us other part you have, can be found under msinfo32 or in the System tab
-Go in the CP(Configuration Panel), then find something called System.
You will now have some info about your computer, so tell us your Memory (Ram) and your processor.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 2, 2010)

What version of Direct X are you running?  There are many many minute sub versions of DX9 afterall.  Go to the DirectX site and get the latest version first.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 2, 2010)

DirectX is version 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

Graphics card, I did correctly:

Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 2, 2010)

You seem to have Dx9, so I don't see why it say that your card isn't Dx9 capable.

I know that it's an Onboard graphic card, and by the way, not very good.

Tropico require : 256MB DirectX9c, Shader Model 3.0 (Geforce 6 Series, ATI X1300)
At minimum

And your card is : 128mb I think, but I can't seem to find any info about it
But I'm not sure here

Go here : http://cyri.systemrequirementslab.com/srtest
Pick a game like Half life 2, test, then go to Recommanded tab, at the graphic spot, you should have your card memory, shader model, etc, 
Just tell me what you got there.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 2, 2010)

I only got that "Stop Script"/"Continue" message.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 2, 2010)

You need to install the activex script of that site first, it's safe.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay, tried the site again.


 Tested Half-Life 2. Passed minimum and recommended.


 Tested S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl. Video card did not meet minimum. CPU passed minimum, but not recommended.


 Tested Zoo Tycoon 2: Endangered Species. Passed minimum and recommended.


 Tested World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King. Failed in same way as S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 2, 2010)

I didn't want if you passed them, I wanted you to tell me what's written in Recommanded, in the Graphic section.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh...for which one?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 2, 2010)

Any game, just need to know your shader version, your gpu memory, and etc.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 3, 2010)

I have...




 My video RAM is 128mb.


 3D yes.


 Pixel Shader version 2.0 .


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 3, 2010)

There you go. 
Tropico minimum requirent are : 256MB DirectX9c, Shader Model 3.0 (Geforce 6 Series, ATI X1300)

That pretty much explain it


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 3, 2010)

...Why do half the games I like need hardware the developers know isn't in the as-bought computer?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 3, 2010)

Well onboard graphics aren't the best..
Btw, using the page I gave you, mind telling me your processor aswell? And your RAM amount?


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 3, 2010)

RAM is 3 GB.


 CPU is Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz .


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, your system seem ok, beside the onboard graphics for tropico 3.

I can't help you more then that. Sorry. But at least you now know that you should maybe take a look for a true gpu. (I don't know if you have a pci express slot, or agp or other)


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 3, 2010)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> ...Why do half the games I like need hardware the developers know isn't in the as-bought computer?


 
Well, the issue is that your computer is OLD.   Pentium 4 2.8ghz isn't exactly new.  That's like 4-5 years of age?

Nvidia was faster to support SM3.0 on their cards, however ATi was behind the curve and well you shouldn't rely on onboard graphics for gaming, but an older onboard chipset wouldn't have SM3.0 either.

I have a similar issue, as ATi didn't impliment SM3.0 till the X1XXX series and I have an X800.  So there are games I could run otherwise except for my lack of SM3.0.

...So I got an Xbox 360.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 3, 2010)

lol no

buying a real GPU will save you in the long run, as most likely the games from next consoles would still run in the PC well, and that the games currently running on the PC would be more enhanced.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 3, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol no
> 
> buying a real GPU will save you in the long run, as most likely the games from next consoles would still run in the PC well, and that the games currently running on the PC would be more enhanced.


 
His system is a 2.8ghz P4 with onboard video, the motherboard isn't going to have PCI-E and it probably won't even have an AGP slot. The majority of mobos with onboard video from that time left out the AGP slot afterall. So his only option would be whatever he could find on old school PCI. He probably can't get a 'real GPU' to 'save in the long run' on that thing. The machine probably needs to be replaced to upgrade it in any meaningful way.

But, ya know, keep up with the whole 'lol no' thing.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 3, 2010)

I have no money...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 3, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> His system is a 2.8ghz P4 with onboard video, the motherboard isn't going to have PCI-E and it probably won't even have an AGP slot. The majority of mobos with onboard video from that time left out the AGP slot afterall. So his only option would be whatever he could find on old school PCI. He probably can't get a 'real GPU' to 'save in the long run' on that thing. The machine probably needs to be replaced to upgrade it in any meaningful way.
> 
> But, ya know, keep up with the whole 'lol no' thing.



Well then he should invest in a new PC. Its parts are cheaper.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 3, 2010)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> I have no money...



well there isnt much you can do with your current PC =/ its too old to be upgraded with a cheap mainstream card and your onboard card simply isnt compatible.
maybe its possible to tweak the game to accept the card but even then it probably wouldnt run at all because your hardware is too weak =/

if you dont have the money for a new PC a console like the 360 might be your best bet. almost all games are released on consoles these days anyways and you wouldnt have to upgrade it all the time^^
thats how i did it and im happy


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 3, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> if you dont have the money for a new PC a console like the 360 might be your best bet. almost all games are released on consoles these days anyways and you wouldnt have to upgrade it all the time^^
> thats how i did it and im happy


 
Though he would have to wait untill feb for the Tropico 360 release.

Though I think the real down side is he bought this game and he can't play it.  It's not that his machine is to slow or it lags and the experience is terrible, it's that it flat out won't operate.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 3, 2010)

I just tried it on the laptop. It played, but the sky was black, as was the "custom avatar." Even worse, buildings, people, etc. did not appear.


----------

